# Installations Rutine lässt sich nicht aufrufen?



## Shorty1968 (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte meinen Shop mit der JTL Wawi nutzen und versuche vergebens den Conector zu Installieren.

In der Installations Anleitung steht:

```
INSTALLATION
============
Die neusten Installationsanleitung findet man stets hier: http://www.jtl-software.de/jtlwawi_connector.php

1. Erstellen Sie als Erstes eine Sicherheitskopie Ihrer Shopdatenbank und evtl. JTL-Wawi Datenbank!

2. Uploaden Sie das gesamte Verzeichnis jtlwawi_connector mit einem FTP-Programm in Ihren Shop unter admin/includes/modules/.

3. Rufen Sie mit einem Browser http://IhreShopDomain.de/admin/includes/modules/jtlconnector/install/index.php auf, treffen Sie dort Ihre Einstellungen und drücken auf Installieren. Notieren Sie sich die Einstellungen, die Sie in JTL-Wawi eintragen müssen unter Einstellungen->Shop-Einstellungen.

4. Führen Sie die Einstellungen in JTL-Wawi unter Shop-Einstellungen durch. Fertig.
```
Das habe ich gemacht,aber wenn ich nun den Installations Pfad aufrufe *http://IhreShopDomain.de/admin/includes/modules/jtlwawi_connector/install/index.php *
bekomme ich die meldung,*seite kann nicht gefunden werden* und ich habe keine Idee warum?

Die Dateien sind alle da wo sie sein sollen,auch mit CHMOD Rechte 777 geht es nicht,was stimmt nicht?


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. Juli 2018)

Es würde mir ja eventuell reichen,wen mir jemand sagen kann was es für Gründe geben kann das man eine Datei nicht aufrufen kann Obwohl der Pfad stimmt?


----------



## DerKleene1 (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

hast Du denn* IhreShopDomain.de* durch deine Domain ersetzt?
Bist Du dir sicher das du den Shop nicht noch in einen Unterordner kopiert hast?
Das ist dies was mir gerade erst so einfällt.


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. Juli 2018)

Ja da bin ich mir sicher das es daran nicht liegt,ich verstehe es ja auch nicht und es macht mich schon seit einer Woche verrückt,sowas hatte ich noch nie und es scheint als gibt es keine lösung.

Ich habe die angaben verglichen,sogar den Pfad aus dem FTP Programm Kopiert und angegeben,immer wider kann seite nicht finden.


----------



## Shorty1968 (23. Juli 2018)

Ich konnte das aufruf Problem Lösen,weis eventuell jemand wie ich diesen fehler beheben kann?

```
Warning: require_once(/var/www/vhosts/schnaepchenpiet.shop/httpdocs/admin_QTVET4WMRS/includes/modules/includes/configure.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in phar:///var/www/vhosts/schnaepchenpiet.shop/httpdocs/admin_QTVET4WMRS/includes/modules/jtlconnector/index.php/src/jtl/Connector/Modified/Installer/Installer.php on line 111

Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '/var/www/vhosts/schnaepchenpiet.shop/httpdocs/admin_QTVET4WMRS/includes/modules/includes/configure.php' (include_path='.:/opt/plesk/php/7.1/share/pear') in phar:///var/www/vhosts/schnaepchenpiet.shop/httpdocs/admin_QTVET4WMRS/includes/modules/jtlconnector/index.php/src/jtl/Connector/Modified/Installer/Installer.php on line 111
```


----------



## schroederwiederkanzler (15. August 2018)

Wäre super, wenn du uns noch die Lösung erzählst, wenn du das Problem - wie in einem anderen Forum von dir beschrieben - bereits gelöst hast. Der nächste User mit dem selben bzw. einem vergleichbaren Problem verirrt sich bestimmt hierher. ;-)


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. August 2018)

Der aufruf wurde durch eine .hatcasse verhindert und in der Anleitung war eine Falsche Pfad angabe.


----------

